# I just have an idea heh



## ATTACKEDBYBEAR (Jun 28, 2014)

Basically (I don't have any money to devote to this idea) I want Freebsd FreeBSD to either fork and make a multimedia operating system with deep hooks into the kernel and hardware, (as safe as can be), and really mimic the user experience of a multimedia operating system or simply be more able to handle more multimedia.

It'd be nice if there was a small, heavily devoted group of programmers that could spend time on making a list of vastly superior hardware that runs on FreeBSD or the fork or whatever including TV cards, sound cards, etc. GPU processing (offloading work to the GPU) makes this even more awesome, especially considering how much visual effects are being relied on in GNOME3

Maybe you can work with IRIX and get them to help out? I mean TV is going away, but computers aren't.

If you're thinking about starting, ask me for some ideas, I can help out.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 30, 2014)

ATTACKEDBYBEAR said:
			
		

> Basically (I don't have any money to devote to this idea) I want Freebsd FreeBSD to either fork and make a multimedia operating system with deep hooks into the kernel and hardware, (as safe as can be), and really mimic the user experience of a multimedia operating system or simply be more able to handle more multimedia.


Why do you think this would require "deep hooks" into the kernel and/or hardware? And why do we need to fork FreeBSD for this?

Everything can be accomplished without forking anything. 



> Maybe you can work with IRIX and get them to help out? I mean TV is going away, but computers aren't.


What does IRIX have to do with TV?


----------



## tingo (Jul 24, 2014)

Eh... don't feed the trolls?


----------

